# Spiele zerstört? :D



## Schnabulator1337 (13. April 2014)

*Spiele zerstört? *

Hey Leute, 
Erstmal Entschuldigung, mir ist kein Titel eingefallen :/
Ich habe seit heute das Problem, dass jedes aus Origin gestartete Spiel nicht läuft, ich habe Most Wanted 2012 und Bf3.... Bei NFS kommt eine Meldung, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert (Die übliche bei Windows) sobald es zu laden beginnt und bei Bf3 fängt es manchmal an zu laden, manchmal nicht und stürzt mit gleicher Fehlermeldung ab.
Ich frage übrigens hier, da ich von dem Kundendienst seitens EA in etwa soviel halte wie von geruchsvollem Klopapier- Nichts.
Was könnten das ganze stören? Iregdnwelche Programme, z.B.? habe die Spiele bereits per Origin "repariert", brachte nichts, ebenso der Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows.
Meine Hardware dürfte daran unschuldig sein, vor einer Woche oder so lief es noch, und ich habe seitdem keine Hardware Änderung vorgenommen, außer die gehäuse Lüfter an das Mainboard angeschlossen, da meine Lüftersteuerung den Geist aufgab, jedoch sollte das nicht stören.(?)
System:
i5 3570k (Non OC) [Boxed]
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX
GA-Z77-DS3H
MSI GTX 770 2GB Gaming (Nicht zusätzlich getaktet)
Samsung 840er SSD 120GB (Only OS)
WD Caviar Blue 1TB (Hier sind die Spiele drauf und Origin)
Bequiet! Straight Power E9 580Watt
Fractal Design Define R4 mit Standard Lüftern


----------



## Geronimosis (13. April 2014)

*AW: Spiele zerstört? *

Eigentlich passt der Titel! xD

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch dieses Problem!
Bei mir half nur eins, nach langem "rumgetue" und wirklich vielem ausprobieren, das Mainboard zu tauschen!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen! 

MfG


----------



## Stueppi (13. April 2014)

*AW: Spiele zerstört? *

Hast du schonmal ein Spiel neu runter geladen und neu Installiert?


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (14. April 2014)

Geronimosis schrieb:


> Eigentlich passt der Titel! xD
> 
> I
> Bei mir half nur eins, nach langem "rumgetue" und wirklich vielem ausprobieren, das Mainboard zu tauschen!
> ...



Und was wenn dazu das Geld eng ist? 

Und mit neuladen ist wohl nicht so das wahre mit 100kB/s.....
Neuinstallatieren? Reparieren wie gesagt, oder hilft es, das Spiel auf einem anderen Datenträger zu Speichern, deinstallieren und dann wieder rüberziehen und neu installieren?
Lg und danke schonmal


EDIT: 
Keine Ahnung was das war, aber es hat heute funktioniert, wenn ich nochmal Probleme haben sollte, werde ich mich nach einem neuen Mainboard umschauen....

LG und danke an die Helfer


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (17. April 2014)

*AW: Spiele zerstört? *

Ui, ich denke da solltest du mal wirklich an eine Neuinstallation der Spiele denken. :/ Auch wenn du bei 100kb/s Ewig und drei Tage dran sitzt.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (20. April 2014)

Mach ich vllt wenn ich nochmal ein solches Problem habe.... aber erst wieder in der Schulzeit, da stört mich weitestgehend das langsame Internet nicht 
Aber gut, es funktioniert ja wieder aber neue Fehler sind wohl nicht ausgeschlossen.
Danke


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

Für solche sachen sollte man ein backup haben. Nur so als tipp.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (23. April 2014)

Backup der spiele?
Es War nicht lange her, als ich den PC formatierte^^
Funktioniert ja auch wieder :p

Aber mal beim Thema backups, Windows kann keine Sicherungen mehr erstellen, was können Gründe dafür sein?


----------



## loser321 (23. April 2014)

Welches Windows, was für ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (25. April 2014)

Windows 7 HP 64bit
Kommt eine Meldung, dass die Sicherung nicht abgeschlossen werden konnte, weil kein systemabbild durchgeführt werden konnte....
Kann das an einer versehentlichen doppelinstallation liegen?

Ich installiere es gerade neu, ich melde mich dann wieder


----------



## loser321 (26. April 2014)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1128726


----------

